
Lowe’s Offers a Grim Lesson in the Perils of Outdated Tech - myinnerbanjo
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/lowes-offers-a-grim-lesson-in-the-perils-of-outdated-tech/2019/05/22/5719d952-7cb5-11e9-b1f3-b233fe5811ef_story.html
======
neonate
[https://outline.com/LFTB7F](https://outline.com/LFTB7F)

